# RABBIT FOR ADOPTION: Rescued just in time!



## TweedBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a feeling this thread will get moved  I remember seeing a thread on the rabbits only webiste for rehoming/rescued bunnies but I can't find one here.

I adopted a bunny from the shelter that I cannot keep (I have 2 houserabbits already in my small condo).A nice man brought her to the shelter after seeing her fall out ofa pickup truck. They kept her for 14 days and were going to put her down at 10am the morning I went in and saw her. I made them promise me not to put her down for another hour, and then I went home and convinced my husband we would just FOSTER this one.  It was just a baby and I couldn't bear seeing it put down! I need to find her a GOOD home (no24/7 hutch life)and I'm willing to drive a little ways if needed. 

She's an approximately2 month old (per the card at the shelter) brown (tort?) lop.She's still a baby and has a small CUTE face. Im keeping her in a spare bathroom and have put a litter box in the room with hay inside and she seems to like using it so far! All of her urine has made it in there and most of her poops. She'll probably bepretty easy to train.She grunts quite loudly when I put my hand out to pet her but then calms right down. She's quite skittish but doesn't scramble once she's being held. I've been holding her a lot to get her used to it. I wonder if kids have been rough with her. I've been calling her 'Clover' temporarily.  I let her meet my two rabbits and she wouldn't let them get near her for the whole hour I had them together. She might be a good ONLY bun or maybe a good companion for a calm laid back bun. 

If you know anyone that would make a good bunny owner (or bunny slave  or if you are looking for one, please let me know. She is in St George Utah.

Posting pictures now...

Thanks! 

Misty, Camo, & Brody


----------



## TweedBunny (Jun 23, 2007)

Here are some pics of the little doll

















*Look at thosekissylips!
*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 23, 2007)

Very cute bun!

I moved this to the "Rescue Me" section of the forum for you.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 23, 2007)

Good god that rabbit is adorable. I just can't get over how unbelievably cute she is!!

If I didn't live in another country I would seriously consider adopting her.

Wishing u all the best finding her a good home.

Jen, Ben n Pip


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 23, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## ellissian (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh, she is a beautiful little girl, she's adorable!

I hope you find a good home for the baby!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah my....she is just so gorgeous.

Utah isn't that far away .


Ah hehehe....my fiance wouldn't like me much if I added another bunny!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2007)

I sooo need to stop looking at this section.


----------



## TweedBunny (Jun 25, 2007)

She says she's very grateful for the compliments about her cute facebut she says she's sick of my lovesick boys and wants a new home. I put the boys (fixed) with her outside again today and she would not let them get within 10 feet of her. If they'd try getting any closer, she'd take off. Such a tease! She is getting better about petting but is still leery about human hands close to her. Still hates being picked up. Working on that. Husband asked me if I'd found anyone to adopt her yet (since our agreement is that I would only FOSTER her) and I told him a nice lady in the UK would take her, as long as we delivered :biggrin2:. Seriously, If you know anyone that has a place for her, I will gladly go a distance to give her a good home. She loves laying on the grass and nibbling the plantsso PLEASE let it be somewhere she can enjoy that. 

Thanks everyone.

Misty, Camo & Brody


P.S. Edit: Uhhh also I might be fostering 2 more buns that the pound captured from a local park. Im gonna wait until they get close to putting them down and then I want to go get them (if it won't involve a divorce).The bunny-present part of Easter sucks, doesnt it? 

If I had lots of money I'd start a bunny rescue for sure. This area sure needs one. My mom already has 2 other rescuees (one from the pound and one someone dropped in my backyard).


----------



## TweedBunny (Jul 10, 2007)

By the way, I did get her adopted out to my husbands aunt in Salt Lake City.

She's going to be a garden bunny, an outside bunny, which is ok with me, I'd rather her be that than a hutch bunny. His aunt has a nice BIG fenced yard with lots of grass to munch on, and LOTS of hiding places in case of danger. His aunt used to have a bunny that lived in this yard for many years but died about a year ago. 

So I feel safe adopting her out to this person!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2007)

Im so glad you found her a home!

If I were you, I would make sure to have a long talk with your hubby's aunt on this one. Its very difficult to keep a free roaming yard rabbits safe from predators, the elements, and from escaping. It also can become extremely difficult to monitor a rabbit's health when it is living in such a condition. Rabbits are extremely good at hiding their illnesses and its much easier for them to do this when they are able to avoid us (say, by hding under something and refusing to come out). 

Is there some reason she cant be convinced to bring the rabbit indoors? Or what about a nice big safe hutch with a run attached that the bun is able to be in during the day?

It just scares me to think of a little bun alone in the yard all the time by herself. What about large birds who could swoop down and grab her? Or a dog digging under the fence or busting through into the yard when no one is home? Theres just too many dangers for a defenseless little bunny to encounter.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 10, 2007)

Utah to Wisconsin, hmmmm? We have a family who would like to adopt a lop girl.This sweetieis precious and so tiny. Beware of starting a rabbit rescue. It can cost you **thousands** of dollars!! It's truly a labor of love. OTOH, you will make a difference in the lives of many unwanted, surrendered, abandoned luvs or misunderstood creatures. hugs.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 2, 2007)

So this girl is in her new home?


----------

